# GGG v Brook



## richy (Sep 10, 2016)

Anyone watching this tonight? I tried to get tickets when they went on sale but it sold out so fast and I wasn't paying secondary tickets site prices at 3x face value. 

Anyway I can't see anything but a 2-3 round demolition for GGG.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 10, 2016)

I know sod all about boxing, the experts on the radio said Brook has no chance.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 10, 2016)

as much as i would like to see Brook win ,i really cant see past GGG putting him on his backside in the middle rounds .
 Brook will make him work hard early on ,but as the fight go`s on GGG will over power him through the weight of his punches ,
 he is a natural at the weight and will just hit harder.Brook will give him as good as he gets but he wont be able to sustain the effort against GGG`s power.


----------



## Hendy (Sep 10, 2016)

Yeah brook in for the beating of his life. 

Interesting hearing GGG chatting about hes not into heavy weight training. Uses rubber bands. Like people would use when coming back from a serious injury etc.  

GGG is heavy handed I say he will have brook on floor by the second but the fight might go 5 rounds. Brook has given 110% for this fight but it will be a easy one for GGG am afraid.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 10, 2016)

It's a mismatch, GGG wins by KO any time he likes. Weight classes exist for a reason, jumping 13 pounds to fight arguably the biggest puncher in the sport is dangerous.


----------



## richy (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr A said:



			It's a mismatch, GGG wins by KO any time he likes. Weight classes exist for a reason, jumping 13 pounds to fight arguably the biggest puncher in the sport is dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. However Sky want the paying public to believe it's a 50/50 and have been on the propaganda train the last few days. The only reason I'm watching it is because of GGG and there's 2 decent undercard scraps


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2016)

GGG in 4


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2016)

richy said:



			Correct. However Sky want the paying public to believe it's a 50/50 and have been on the propaganda train the last few days. The only reason I'm watching it is because of GGG and there's 2 decent undercard scraps
		
Click to expand...

Yes, Haskins v Hall is real grudge time.

Should be GGG KO in the 6th, if GGG is 100% fit and not under the weather as rumoured.


----------



## richy (Sep 10, 2016)

Piece said:



			Yes, Haskins v Hall is real grudge time.

Should be GGG KO in the 6th, if GGG is 100% fit and not under the weather as rumoured.
		
Click to expand...

I think that rumour is just more sky hype. He was interviewed by Bernard Hopkins and looked totally fine.


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Piece said:



*Yes, Haskins v Hall is real grudge time.*

Should be GGG KO in the 6th, if GGG is 100% fit and not under the weather as rumoured.
		
Click to expand...

Yep rooting for our home town guy Stuey Hall! 

I echo everyone elses sentiments that Brook is almost certainly biting off more than he can chew


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 10, 2016)

What time does the Brook v GGG fight start?


----------



## fundy (Sep 10, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			What time does the Brook v GGG fight start?
		
Click to expand...

scheduled for 10.30


----------



## fundy (Sep 10, 2016)

hard to see it starting before 11 with the other fight just finishing


----------



## fundy (Sep 10, 2016)

117-111 Haskins - lolol was watching a different fight


----------



## Mr A (Sep 10, 2016)

Getting close. I really think GGG is going to destroy Brook here.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 10, 2016)

I think this will be closer than people think, no doubt Golovkin is the better boxer, Brook is no mug neither.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 10, 2016)

Don't know much about boxing but don't think this fight will last very long. Looks like GGG has too much power for Brook and hurts him every time he connects.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 10, 2016)

Great fight! Great effort from Brook. Think GGG under estimated him, ended up grinding him down in the end. Brook deserves credit.


----------



## JT77 (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm not sure why froch et al are raving about brook, he just got toasted by a stronger boxer, wasn't a contest really, towel coming in in the fifth, nice payday for brook I guess.


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2016)

Good effort from Brook, but GGG just walked through his punches really.


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2016)

The only decent knockout tonight was Kate Abdo...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2016)

Piece said:



			The only decent knockout tonight was Kate Abdo...
		
Click to expand...

She's amazing


----------



## richy (Sep 11, 2016)

Brook took the punishment better than I thought he would be he inevitably got smashed up in the end. 

GGG has said he wasn't as fast as Brook so was just gonna pummel him into bits


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 11, 2016)

fundy said:



			117-111 Haskins - lolol was watching a different fight
		
Click to expand...

Gutted for stuey. I thought I may have been watching through biased eyes but it seems everyone believed Hall had won


----------



## richy (Sep 11, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			Gutted for stuey. I thought I may have been watching through biased eyes but it seems everyone believed Hall had won
		
Click to expand...

I thought he won too. Came on strong in second half of fight.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2016)

richy said:



			I thought he won too. Came on strong in second half of fight.
		
Click to expand...

True,it was close but I believe he and the commentators thought he started off too slow,however your right he came on strong late on.

I though Brook fought well but the weight jump looked like a step too far.

Do you think Eubank Junior would win? after last night I think it would be a cracker and I do think Junior would win.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 11, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			True,it was close but I believe he and the commentators thought he started off too slow,however your right he came on strong late on.

I though Brook fought well but the weight jump looked like a step too far.

Do you think Eubank Junior would win? after last night I think it would be a cracker and I do think Junior would win.
		
Click to expand...

I think the Eubank Jnr fight had got the potential to be cracking fight, but GGG has stated he wants to fight Saunders next.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2016)

Midnight said:



			I think the Eubank Jnr fight had got the potential to be cracking fight, but GGG has stated he wants to fight Saunders next.
		
Click to expand...

Yes saw that in the interview but we know how hard these fights are to get on so we will have to wait and see.

I would like to see a Saunders/Eubank rematch with the winner fighting GGG


----------



## richy (Sep 11, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			True,it was close but I believe he and the commentators thought he started off too slow,however your right he came on strong late on.

I though Brook fought well but the weight jump looked like a step too far.

Do you think Eubank Junior would win? after last night I think it would be a cracker and I do think Junior would win.
		
Click to expand...

No I think Golovkin would take him to pieces. Don't forget the fight was offered to Eubank and contracts were ready to be signed but he dropped his arse.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2016)

I believe Eubank senior messed up by his demands,I don't think Junior DHA and after last night I'm not so sure,junior for me.


----------



## richy (Sep 11, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I believe Eubank senior messed up by his demands,I don't think Junior DHA and after last night I'm not so sure,junior for me.
		
Click to expand...

What did you see last night that makes you think Eubank would win?


----------



## fundy (Sep 11, 2016)

if Eubank Jr fights GGG and anyone wants to back him let me know, cant see anyway he doesnt get a complete hiding


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 11, 2016)

fundy said:



			if Eubank Jr fights GGG and anyone wants to back him let me know, cant see anyway he doesnt get a complete hiding
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree.
Eubank Jr reckons his corner don't own towels,if the fight does happen they'll need to go and buy 1.


----------



## richy (Sep 11, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			Totally agree.
Eubank Jr reckons his corner don't own towels
		
Click to expand...

They don't own pens it seems either


----------



## JT77 (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm not ggg would have it all his own way against junior, I think if Chris Jr. Can keep his old man out of his ear he has more to offer than brook, and would certainly trouble ggg more, he is quick, strong and fighting at his weight would be interesting fight to see, not sure he would win but think he could certainly have a chance, a much better chance than brook ever had.


----------



## Piece (Sep 11, 2016)

Jnr Eubank needs to bring more to the table than just big balls attitude. He doesn't have a title worthy; that belongs to BJS. My view is that he should try and fight BJS and correct his loss and then have a world title that GGG wants. However, can't see that happening as GGG has called out BJS so I am sure BJS attention is on that payday. Alternatively, Jnr could focus on clearing out the (short) queue to GGG, perhaps Jacobs or winner of Smith v Canelo, to raise his profile and credentials. Currently he makes too many mistakes from what I have seen, but maybe that is because he has fought (except BJS) no-one of world class.

Everyone one has a plan to beat GGG until they get punched by him.


----------



## richy (Sep 11, 2016)

Piece said:



			Jnr Eubank needs to bring more to the table than just big balls attitude. He doesn't have a title worthy; that belongs to BJS. My view is that he should try and fight BJS and correct his loss and then have a world title that GGG wants. However, can't see that happening as GGG has called out BJS so I am sure BJS attention is on that payday. Alternatively, Jnr could focus on clearing out the (short) queue to GGG, perhaps Jacobs or winner of Smith v Canelo, to raise his profile and credentials. Currently he makes too many mistakes from what I have seen, but maybe that is because he has fought (except BJS) no-one of world class.

Everyone one has a plan to beat GGG until they get punched by him.
		
Click to expand...

I think GGG will fight Jacobs next as I'm sure the WBA have called the mandatory for it. 

Smith/Canelo is at light middle and I don't think JR would get down to that.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 11, 2016)

richy said:



			What did you see last night that makes you think Eubank would win?
		
Click to expand...

Just the pace Junior can fight at and I believe he has more power than Brook and I do believe Brook had a good 2nd round and can cause GGG a few more.

Imo EJ will beat BJS in a rematch.
Anyway something to look forward to.


----------



## Mr A (Sep 11, 2016)

GGG would beat Eubank Jr easily. There are levels to boxing, Jr looks great at times but let's be clear he is fighting at British level. He leaves himself wide open when throwing, rarely uses his jab and can rely on his physical strength to bully his opponents. That's a recipe for disaster vs Golovkin. Also last night was poor by GGG's standards, it seems he realised Brook couldn't hurt him and became very one dimensional.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2016)

Brook has a fractured eye socket. What will that do for his career going on? Is that career threatening?


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 12, 2016)

Shouldn't be. Loads of fighters have broken their orbital bone or fractured their eye socket and recovered fine. Surgery and some time off and he'll be sorted. If he can come back from being stabbed with a machete, he'll come back from this.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 24, 2016)

Put gm boxing in the engine, here I am. Go ed Corolla lad


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 24, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Put gm boxing in the engine, here I am. Go ed Corolla lad
		
Click to expand...

Where are yer?


----------



## Big D 88 (Sep 25, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Put gm boxing in the engine, here I am. Go ed Corolla lad
		
Click to expand...

Out boxed imo
Great fight but linares was the worthy winner


----------



## richy (Sep 25, 2016)

Big D 88 said:



			Out boxed imo
Great fight but linares was the worthy winner
		
Click to expand...

Outclassed in every way. Linares just oozes class. No need for a rematch. More proof Joe Gallachers fighters can only fight one way


----------



## Piece (Sep 25, 2016)

richy said:



			Outclassed in every way. Linares just oozes class. No need for a rematch. More proof Joe Gallachers fighters can only fight one way
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, agreed. Crolla's plan was to plough forward with a high guard and wear Linares down. Linares was lightning quick and very mobile. In a rematch, I think Crolla would be stopped in the mid rounds.


----------



## Piece (Mar 25, 2017)

Old thread revived....Crolla v Linares II now.

Last time Linares was class. This time, and staying faithful to above post, I think Crolla will be stopped.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 25, 2017)

Piece said:



			Old thread revived....Crolla v Linares II now.

Last time Linares was class. This time, and staying faithful to above post, I think Crolla will be stopped.
		
Click to expand...

Crolla has got a big heart but Linares is just a different class.


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2017)

Piece said:



			Old thread revived....Crolla v Linares II now.

Last time Linares was class. This time, and staying faithful to above post, I think Crolla will be stopped.
		
Click to expand...

Crolla was comprehensively school......even more than the first time. 

Yet all the talk is of how brave Crolla was.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2017)

richy said:



			Crolla was comprehensively school......even more than the first time. 

Yet all the talk is of how brave Crolla was.
		
Click to expand...

Not as knowledgeable as some on here, watched the fight last night and thought Linares was a different level, Crolla probably gets a lot of credit for continually moving forward and trying, you couldn't fault his effort.


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Not as knowledgeable as some on here, watched the fight last night and thought Linares was a different level, Crolla probably gets a lot of credit for continually moving forward and trying, you couldn't fault his effort.
		
Click to expand...

Most boxers try when they're in the ring. You shouldn't be praised for that alone. I honestly think Linares is a few levels above Crolla, I thought that after the first fight to be fair. Not sure why there was actually a rematch. 

I'm just glad a 3 weight world champion and future hall of fame fighter came over here and let us witness him in full flow. It was artistry at times.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 26, 2017)

richy said:



			Most boxers try when they're in the ring. You shouldn't be praised for that alone. I honestly think Linares is a few levels above Crolla, I thought that after the first fight to be fair. Not sure why there was actually a rematch. 

I'm just glad a 3 weight world champion and future hall of fame fighter came over here and let us witness him in full flow. It was artistry at times.
		
Click to expand...

Understand what your saying, what I mean about his effort is that he tried to box him not just smother or stop Linares boxing, nothing worse to me than a boxer simply hugging the opponent every 15 seconds.


----------



## Piece (Mar 26, 2017)

richy said:



			Most boxers try when they're in the ring. You shouldn't be praised for that alone. I honestly think Linares is a few levels above Crolla, I thought that after the first fight to be fair. Not sure why there was actually a rematch. 

I'm just glad a 3 weight world champion and future hall of fame fighter came over here and let us witness him in full flow. It was artistry at times.
		
Click to expand...

Linares speed was stunning. Made Crolla look like a slow, fat heavyweight. Crolla has gone as far as he can at this weight with limited ability. Looking at him last night, not sure if he can doing anything else at world level at another weight; he had no angles or variety, just a plough forward attitude. I believe his game plan was to close the gap and trade...except with a fighter that good, it never happened. Linares reminded me a bit of Mayweather last night.


----------



## richy (Mar 26, 2017)

Piece said:



			Linares speed was stunning. Made Crolla look like a slow, fat heavyweight. Crolla has gone as far as he can at this weight with limited ability. Looking at him last night, not sure if he can doing anything else at world level at another weight; he had no angles or variety, just a plough forward attitude. I believe his game plan was to close the gap and trade...except with a fighter that good, it never happened. Linares reminded me a bit of Mayweather last night.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly it's often the boxer with the wealthiest promoter that gets world title shots. 

Hearn has already said he's going to manoeuvre him into an easy title shot. That side of the business makes me sick.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2017)

Linares hand speed was sublime. Crolla had no answer and brave as he was he was outboxed


----------

